# Dymatize GABA



## Skinnykid (Apr 12, 2014)

Is Dymatize GABA good?? will it help me increase my hgh??


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't think it will do much for your HGH but it will help you sleep.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 12, 2014)

Agree with Nble, i use it with melatonin, to help with sleeplessness......don't waste money on brand name Gaba either. Just google bulk gaba.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 12, 2014)

Nope...just what the guys above said...sleep help. Best thing you can do for your GH levels right now is get plenty of sleep.

Supps that are actually useful: creatine, glutamine, glucosamine/chrondroitin/msm, coffee, a good multivitamin,  maybe some protein powder. Other than that eat, sleep, lift.


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2014)

i found that it blocked my nose up and made sleeping worse


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 13, 2014)

http://examine.com/supplements/GABA/


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 13, 2014)

helps with insomnia and mild anxiety


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> http://examine.com/supplements/GABA/



Great post, great site!


----------

